# Replacing The Slot-Loading Cd-Drive



## TomWoolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it possible to replace/upgrade the Drive on the MacBook?
thanks.


----------



## MClever (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes,  FastMac

You might also want to read if anyone else found something else to work over at xlr8yourmac


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Feb 29, 2008)

yes you can. there are excellent guides on iFixIt:

For CoreDuo MacBooks: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/MacBook-Core-Duo/86
For Core2Duo MacBooks: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/MacBook-Core-2-Duo/Optical-Drive-Replacement/116/9/

Other guides: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/

it looks like it's a little complicated, though not too bad. Certainly a lot easier than an iBook (then again, brain surgery was easier than replacing drives in an iBook!). If you are game, my advice is to go slow and keep a careful log as to which part screws in where, and in what order.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 29, 2008)

As long as you have taken apart some laptops and feel comfortable doing it, have the correct manual and tools, patience and some good system for the screws and parts why not. 
An ice cube tray or two works great for storage for the screws during the upgrade.


----------

